# Starting a 125 gallon



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Starting some type of 125 gallon tank, I know I want to use sand and driftwood with some plants anchored to the wood. I want some medium to large CA or SA cichlids. What does everyone suggest. I would like to have more then just a few fish. Please I would like to hear as many ideas as possible... THANKS!!!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm ... a 125 :drooling:

SA:

for medium sized fish, I'd go like with a pair of sevs, a pair of midsized pikes (bellycrawlers, proteus) and either a pair of blue acaras or a single saum GT. (okay, so I lied, if I was doing a 125 SA tank, I'd do Geophagus 'orangehead tapajos' and the second one would be a bolivan ram/laetacara dorsigera/Cr. regani tank.)

CA:

A pair of Paratheraps breidorhi, a single Vieja argentae, and a single robertsoni (forgot what genus they were just moved into).

Or for a really fiesty and prossibly not too long together lasting, a pair of salvani and a pair of texas ... naw, would deffinately go with the one above.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

SA: 
PR. of Severums/ PR. of Chochlote Cichlids/ And some Larger tetras as dithers

CA:
Show piece Midas

Community PR. Sajicas/ Pr. Rainbows/ Pr. of NICS

Aggro Community Texas or carpinte/ Jack/ Red Tiger Motag/ Salivini

there's my input hope it helps. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 125g stocked with 1 large male Midas, 1 male Firemouth, 1 female Salvini, 5 female Convicts, 1 striped Raphael Cat, and a pleco. You could switch the Midas for a Flowerhorn or Green Terror or Texas or a few others that I can't think of right now. A 125 is such a blast to set up and decorate as you have so much room and potential. When you do get it set up post some pics I'd love to see what you decide on. Good luck and lots of fun.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

BigJagLover said:


> SA:
> 
> Aggro Community Texas or carpinte/ Jack/ Red Tiger Motag/ Salivini


 :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

less aggressive fish make for a better community setting...


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats on getting a 125. I'm in the same boat pretty much. I just purchased a 150 a couple of days ago. Should be delivered this coming Friday. I know half the fun is planning everything. Just go with your gut instinct on some fish you really like. Sounds cool with the sand. I've never had sand in an aquarium yet even thoough I've been keeping fish since 1977. I'll be using a natural looking pebble type gravel with various shades of tan and brown. I just bought a black background for it. I also bought a decorative natural looking plastic log. After work today I stopped by the Mad River here in Dayton and collected some rocks to put in there. Can't beat the price of them. It will take a few more trips for sure, the bucket gets heavy in a hurry. That might be something you can do if you have a river or lake near by. I just think it's cool using rocks from bodies of water I fish from.

I'm also deciding what fish to get. I already have some fish picked out. I just received an order this past week. I got 3 1 inch Hemichromis frempongis, they will go in the 150 for sure. I actually wanted more frempongis than that, but that's all that were available. I also got a xanthic Amphilophus sagittae, slightly larger than the frempongis. Still haven't decided whether or not to put him in the 150. Grammodes, Cubans, or Mayans are other cichlids I'm considering.

Good luck with your 125, and have fun with your choices. I look forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

if ur not looking for a pair then go with these.
1 JD 
1 oscar
3 male cons ( black pink marble any color dont matter ) for dithers
1 GT
1 green texas
2 to 4 BN plecs

there


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Now I like conobolic's idea, as well as everyone elses. Now I will be picking this tank up in a pickup truck, Do you think it will be ok?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

The tanks are usually packaged in cardboard and a 125 is heavy. So they don't really move once in the truck. I brought mine home in the bed of a truck and had no problems. I was only going maybe 10 miles though. I like conoholics stock list but IMO that's too many big fish for a 125g. I don't know maybe my opinion stinks lol.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

in my 125g i plan on doing an argentea, red tiger mota, and a salvini


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

This isn't going to be new, its goings to be used to is it still ok to bring home in bed off a truck. I have no bed liner.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

It should still be fine in the back of a truck. If your worried rap it in a blanket, as to not scratch the glass. Like I said a 125 is pretty darn heavy and it doesn't move much. Just take it easy going around corners. What did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking. I was looking for a used one when I bought mine but everybody was asking so much for their used ones I could buy a new for the same or less. I am friends with the people who own the LFS and they gave me a really good deal. I paid $400 for the tank, versa tops and lights. I still had to buy a filter and heater. My Midas loves being able to swim that six foot lap.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Craigs list in my area has lots of them for under 400 dollars for whole set ups. tank and stand.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW!!! People listing on Craigs list around here wanted between $600 and $1000 and more. Plus we have a cabinet shop and I wanted to make my own stand. Nice shopping on your part, good for you!


----------

